
Web GIS Project: Tools for Geospatial Developers - zizimaza
https://drewweth.github.io/geodebugger
======
zizimaza
I built this project for developers that work with geospatial data like I do.
I use it to create, test, and inspect GeoJSON data and I think it might be
useful for others! Let me know what you think.

If you click on a layer name, you can:

\- make a bounding box

\- create a buffer

\- create a grid of squares, hexes, points, or triagles

\- intersect with another polygon

\- tesselate

\- convert to WKT

\- compare center vs weighed centroid

\- view area/height/width

\- split multi-polygons into their individual polygons

Other features include:

\- include new polygons from a library

\- create polygons from the viewport

\- make random polygons

\- copy layers as GeoJSON

